# Hi its me



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey all, just wanted to update you on my physical status.

I have been sick for 2 weeks. Yesterday was the first day I could actually say "yes I feel a little better"

Today I feel about the same or mildy worse - because I don't know when to not over do it of course! My cough wears me out so much!

I am trying to eat good but food doesn't sound good so my mom says I am really pale and keeps trying to give me all this good stuff for me to eat, I try to be a good girl and eat it but my stomach can't hold a lot right now. I have lost weight - though not sure how much just yet - but with my thin frame any weight loss makes me look different (oh and clothes don't fit!).

Pray that I can regain my strength and that this cough deminishes so my sides can heal - my ribs hurt so bad from coughing I am now adding advil to my regiment of medicine. just to make the pain bearible. Breathing even hurts!

Anyway just thought you all might like to know why I haven't been on here as much. Once I am "as good as new" there will be no stopping me on here!

you all just keep posting, encouraging and egging those does on too, here on the board. I will be around as my body allows me.

Need me personally for something? just shoot me a pm. I do make sure I check those one of the first things.

Good (Saturday)night


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry Stacey! Sure hope you get back to your normal self soon. I'll be praying for ya!


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Sorry that you are feeling so bad lots of rest and chicken soup(homemade) should help you feel better.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, Stacey. Here I thought you were starting to see the end of this crud. What you need to do is just stay in bed, and do nothing at all.

I had a cough a few years ago the I cracked a rib from all the pressure. They gave me Tessalon pills. They worked wonders, now ever time I get a cough I always ask the Dr., for them. 
I sure hope you start feeling better. :ZZZ: go get some good sleep.and stay off the computer :type:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry you haven't been feeling well! I will keep you in my prayers. I hope you get back to your normal self soon!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Goodness take care of yourself and get well now and thats an order. LOL just kidding. I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Do take care of yourself- rest and lots of it. And I swear by chicken soup. And stay warm!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, 

I do hope that you get feeling better quickly!!! 

I got real sick with that in early January.... my Nurse Practioner on staff at my work prescribed me a Z-pack of antibiotics (zithromax) and I will tell you - within 24 hours I felt SOOOO much better! Also I started taking E-mergency it is a vitamin powder that you mix in a little bit of water (maybe 4 oz.) and then drink it. The raspberry is real good. Take that 4-5 times a day it I promise you will feel so much better! 

I personally hate taking anything and I have to be on my death bed to get me to take even Aleve - but seriously it will help!

Allison


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry Stacey! I really hope you feel better soon! I will pray for your recovery. ray: I just recently got over the stomach flu, the school is getting EVERYTHING!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys! Prayers must be working because this morning was the first morning I didn't have a coughing fit when I woke up. I still had it - but later, and on a MUCH milder scale. 

I even worked 90% of the day by myself at work and didnt crash and burn!  

I have only 2 days left on my antibiotic - I started that right away eventhough the doctor said to wait till I got a red throat. I was like - WHY wait till I feel worse when I KNOW I need it! 

I think I will have this cough for a little while yet but as long as it doesn't rack my entire body I can live with it.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope you feel better, Stacey!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear you're better. Right at the moment there seems to be a lot of crud going around- but it does not appear to be all the same thing. 
One thing I DON"T miss about going to work were those wonderful interviews with people who started off by saying "I was off sick today (cough cough) so I thought it would be a good time to come see you." Gee thanks alot.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear you feel a little better Stacey! I'll keep praying for ya


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope you are better now! Being sick stinks, especially when it hangs on to a person that long! I hope it was just bruised ribs and nothing more serious. I have had that from coughing and it is painful!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thanks - YES I am feeling SO SO Much better!!!  

I have my appetite back and I am trying to eat better (My mom says one of the reasons I got so sick is I wasn't eating healthy, and going to bed to late).

I have gained the weight back that I lost - at least I think I have, I haven't weighed myself yet to know for sure. But clothing is starting to fit again 

My right side is only sore when I touch it - so yah I think it was only bruised. My left side doesnt hurt anymore thankfully! It was actually worse then my right but for some reason it healed faster :shrug: 


So my words of wisdom: eat healthy, get plenty of sleep, don't over do it and if you do get sick, don't try to live your life as you usually do, just step back and let your body heal. It will only take longer if you don't!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice- it's good to hear that you're pretty much back.


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

That is good advice, and very true I think.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

So sorry you have not been feeling well. I am praying for a speedy recovery. I cracked some ribs one time coughing and I know how it hurts. I take two kinds of cough pills if it starts.


----------

